# transmission question for model 917.273770



## loizzojv (Oct 20, 2014)

Hello, I am a relatively new owner. I bought a 8_9 year old mower last year. During the summer, I began having a problem where after 30 to 45 minutes of running typically in 4th speed, the mower would become hard to shift. if i let it cool down, then it usually would shift. About a month ago, the mower locked up in 4th gear. I can't shift to any other gear or neutral. Also, when this problem occurred previously, the mower would run at slow speed. Now it won't run at all. So, i guessed that the drive belt is cracked or stretched. Sorry for the long version, but thought info might help. I can't get the old drive belt to come off. Not a lot of slack. Wondering if I should be look for a pulley that is stuck?

How difficult is it to replace drive belt? Owners manual is not helping me. 

I checked and didn't find a thread that was similar.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

The transaxle drawing in the Owners manual shows a fill plug on top and lists 80W-90 gear oil.
I don't see a level or drain plug however.

IF you don't have an OM-
http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0310419.pdf


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
That unit was made by AYP,and has a Peerless 206-545c transaxle. They were only used for 1-2 years,due to an inherent problem of stripping/locking gears.Especially if the shift arm was out of adjustment,or worn. Parts are still available from Sears.
There was a replacement unit,but it was too expensive for most users.
However,some other trans units can be used,from earlier/later years .


----------



## loizzojv (Oct 20, 2014)

So, there's a chance my transmission died? Have you ever changed the transmission oil? Is this common with riding mowers? 

Thank you for the help.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The FIRST things to check,are the simple things.
Belts ,pulleys(especially the one on the top of the transaxle)etc.
Also,jack up the rear,and see if the wheels move.One should turn forward,and one should turn backward.This is due to the differential. Also,while turning the tire(or rolling it back and forth),try to shift it into neutral.If it goes into neutral,you may have a selector fork bad,inside.
If you can't turn them,at all,there's something locking it up,inside.
If the tire spins freely,and only one,you more than likely lost a differential gear,or sheared a drive gear lock.
As I mentioned,parts are available from sears.Just put in the model #,of the tractor,and order the parts.


----------



## loizzojv (Oct 20, 2014)

So, I lifted up the back end and both wheels spin freely. I tried to shift into neutral, but it's still locked up. I tried again, while spinning one wheel in both directions, but the same result.

When under the mower, which drive pulleys should move freely?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Did they keep spinning if you pushed and let go,or only if you kept turning them ?
On top of the trans is the input pulley,that is turned by the belt from the engine.Take off the belt,and try to turn the pulley by hand(both directions) with the rear wheels off the ground. If the pulley doesn't turn,it probably has a broken input shaft/gear.
If it turns,but the wheels don't,turn the pulley,by hand,while trying to shift it.


----------



## loizzojv (Oct 20, 2014)

So, I used a car jack under the hitch to lift it up. Any suggestions for something a little more steady? Is the there a better place to lift from since I have to be under the mower?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I usually put jackstands under it.
If you don't have any,you can remove the battery and tray,and turn the pulley from the top.


----------



## loizzojv (Oct 20, 2014)

I took the transmission belt off. Its a peerless model mst-206-545c. See attached photo.


----------



## loizzojv (Oct 20, 2014)

There is no plastic wheel like some of the other models. Still haven't been able to shift to neutral. Gonna try again with the rear wheels off the ground.


----------

